# un apprenant de/du français



## gouro

Bonjour,
Y a-t-il une différence entre les deux phrases suivantes ?
Les apprenants du français.
Les apprenants de français ?
Peut-on. Dire
Un apprenant de français
Ou 
Un apprenant du français ?
Merci par avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, c'est nécessairement "un apprenant du français", parce qu'il est question de la langue française.


----------



## gouro

Merci beaucoup.
Donc, on peut dire aussi, un apprenant de l'anglais ? Parce qu'il s'agit de la langue anglaise ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour Gouro,

J'ai l'impression que lorsque l'on dit _X de Y_, cela pourrait signifier X « fait » de Y, _de Y_ joue le rôle d'adjectif. Un apprenant ne peut pas « être fait de français », probablement, c'est pourquoi il faut dire _un apprenant du français_.


----------



## snarkhunter

gouro said:


> Donc, on peut dire aussi, un apprenant de l'anglais ? Parce qu'il s'agit de la langue anglaise ?


Oui, tout à fait.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Pour moi, c'est nécessairement "un apprenant du français", parce qu'il est question de la langue française.


On dit effectivement _un apprenant *du* français_ et non _un apprenant *de* français_, mais la raison invoquée ne me semble pas correcte. On dit en effet _un cours *de* français_ (sans article défini) alors que c'est bien un cours sur *la* langue française…



Alessa Azure said:


> J'ai l'impression que lorsque l'on dit _X de Y_, cela pourrait signifier X « fait » de Y.


C'est parfois le cas, mais ce n'est de loin pas systématique. Si on reprend ainsi l'exemple que j'ai donné plus haut (_un cours *de* français_), le cours n'est pas vraiment « fait » de français. Le _de_ signifie plus ou moins _sur (le sujet de), à propos de_. Et d'ailleurs, on dirait en revanche _un cours à propos *du* français / à propos de *la* langue française_ (et non pas _à propos de français_ ni _de langue française_)… En d'autres termes, on ne peut malheureusement pas toujours utiliser l'astuce que vous avez suggérée, même si ça donne parfois une indication.


----------



## Bezoard

Je dis _un enseignant de français_ et non _un enseignant du français_. Je ne vois pas pourquoi, en dehors d'un usage peut-être établi mais bizarroïde, on dit "_apprenant du français_". Dieu merci, certains disent "_apprenant de français_".
Un dictionnaire pour les apprenants de français, langue seconde


----------



## gouro

Merci pour votre réponse Maître Capello. Est-ce qu'on peut dire aussi ces phrases :
Les membres de groupe
Les membres du groupe
Un membre de ou du groupe ?🤔
Un dictionnaire de ou du français ?
Si oui, y a-t-il une différence entre ces phrases ?
Merci par avance


----------



## gouro

Dans ce cas, ceux qui disent " de " n'ont-ils tort ?


----------



## Locape

On ne dit pas 'les membres de groupe', il faudrait rajouter un adjectif, par exemple 'les membres de différents groupes'. Si on dit 'les membres du groupe', avec l'article défini il s'agit d'un groupe précis, dont on a parlé auparavant.
Comme on dit 'un cours de français', on dit aussi 'un dictionnaire de français'.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> On dit effectivement _un apprenant *du* français_ et non _un apprenant *de* français_, mais la raison invoquée ne me semble pas correcte. On dit en effet _un cours *de* français_ (sans article défini) alors que c'est bien un cours sur *la* langue française…


_... Objection accordée !_
Effectivement, la remarque est judicieuse. Alors, "pourquoi ?". Parce que "le français" est la dénomination de la langue dont il est ici question. Avec _un article au masculin_, tout comme ce serait le cas pour toutes les autres langues auxquelles je pense en cet instant (le japonais, le créole, le catalan, etc).

Toutefois, logique ou non, _"un apprenant de français"_ me choquerait résolument.


----------



## Bezoard

Moi , c'est le contraire, ces apprenants du français me font penser aux ramollis du cerveau, aux estropiés du bulbe !


----------



## Alessa Azure

J'ai vu une explication, j'espère qu'elle vous sera utile :  (utoronto)



> On n'utilise pas d'article quand un nom est le complément qui détermine un autre nom :
> _un laboratoire *de* langue
> un jour *de* pluie
> un conducteur *d'*autobus
> un vie *de* chien
> une nuit *de* sommeil_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

On pourrait aussi tout simplement dire : _un apprenant en français_ comme_ un étudiant en français_.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour
J'entends des professeurs dire :" je suis enseignant de la langue française" . Mais faut-il l'article ?
Je pense que dire je suis enseignant de langue française est correct tout comme je suis enseignant de français et non du français.
D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

gouro said:


> J'entends des professeurs dire :" je suis enseignant de la langue française" .


C'est curieux comme tournure. Il serait beaucoup plus idiomatique de dire simplement _J'enseigne le français_, voire _J'enseigne la langue française_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour répondre à la question, l'article défini peut être présent ou non, mais le sens est alors très différent si on l'omet !

_Je suis enseignant de *la* langue française_ = J'enseigne le français.
_Je suis enseignant de langue française_ = Je suis enseignant et ma langue (maternelle) est le français.


----------



## gouro

C'est plus clair maintenant, merci beaucoup Maître


----------



## Reynald

gouro said:


> Bonjour
> J'entends des professeurs dire :" je suis enseignant de la langue française"


Ils pourraient dire simplement _je suis professeur de français._


----------



## Sept2.0

On dit
un apprenant du français
l'apprentissage du français
parce que ces phrases sont formées à partir d'une expression verbale contenant un article défini :

apprendre LE français --> une personne apprenant LE français --> un apprenant DU français

Quant au mot "professeur", le verbe "professer" ne sigifie pas "enseigner", c'est pourquoi dans "un profeseur DE français", on utilise un autre modèle :

nom1 + de + article zéro + nom2 précisant le type du nom1 :
une robe de mariée
une femme de ménage
un professeur de français
une leçon / un cours de français


----------

